# US DIME



## JHS (Nov 26, 2013)

My grandson came home yesterday with a 1974 us dime
with a blank reverse.
Has anyone ever seen one,or know the value of this coin.
I have collected coins for many years,but can't find any information 
on this error coin.
Any help on this?
thanks john


----------



## mls26cwru (Nov 26, 2013)

yes i have seen errors like this, but they are not terribly valuable... basically what ever you can get from a collector. If you are interested in selling it, I would try throwing it up on ebay and see what you can get for it.

***EDIT: exceptions to this would be if it was silver, or proof coins... then it could fetch a premium***


----------



## JHS (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,
It is clad and not proof.
I just can't find any reports of a blank reverse for 1974 in circulation.
thanks john


----------



## jonn (Nov 26, 2013)

It may be worth a fortune if it's rare. Have it appraised.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 26, 2013)

Found this information here

http://coins.about.com/od/uscoins/f/blank_coin.htm

Doesn't sound like yours is real.

"However, if your blank coin has a reeded edge on it, you're dealing with something entirely different. Most likely, someone sheared the metal faces off the coin, or ground out the devices and polished the surface, because they way the U.S. Mint makes coins, it is impossible for a planchet to be blank and still have reeded edges, since the reeded edges are created at the same instant the faces are struck.

If your blank coin doesn't even have the upraised rim yet, it's technically a coin blank. If it is made of silver, it is almost impossible to authenticate, but if it's clad, an expert in error coins could probably authenticate it, in which case (if authentic) it's worth maybe $50 or more. Keep in mind that a genuine coin blank will have a rough, perhaps sharp edge, and the blank may be off-color or grainy looking, depending on what part of the coin blank processing phase it was in when it left the mint. Beware of nice, shiny looking coin blanks with no upraised rim and a smooth edge. These usually just counterfeit blanks made to deceive vending machines."

EDIT TO POST MORE INFO:

Found this too in a different coin forum. 

http://www.cointalk.com/threads/miss-print-one-sided-dime-value.35818/

"You have an in-collar uniface strike. Two planchets were stacked within the collar. Your coin is worth at least $200. "

"A few years ago you could pick these up for between $50 and $75. So the price has more than doubled. I even vaguely recall one selling for close to $300. Whether the price will increase further, I can't say. It's been many months since the last in-collar uniface strike appeared on eBay. "


----------



## JHS (Nov 26, 2013)

> EDIT TO POST MORE INFO:
> 
> Found this too in a different coin forum.
> 
> ...


hi rickbb,
thank you very much for the information.my grandson tuck it to sa supposed expert that told him it could not exist.grandson is smileing now  
thanks again john


----------

